# Gaviscon



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Gaviscon is so wonderful to use in an attack of GERD. Once in awhile I will over eat (don't we all at times) Then I start with the GERD problems. I grab a Gaviscon and take it right away. It really helps. And no diarreha.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

HiGaviscon is marvellous, the liquid even better, use it all the time, especially at night.. No side effects.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Rhonalomey, do you take Gaviscon every day?Do you also take another medication for reflux/GERD as well?


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I used to use Nexium for GERD. I helped alot, but the side effect were terrible. At least with me. I would take Nexium each day. When I would eat I would have trouble. I would get nausua, cramps, feel like I was going to throw up or have diarreha. I could not funtion with this stuff.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi MadgeI take a tablspoon every night as reflux is worse lying down, during the day only when I need it. Nexium also when needed no side effects at all and wonderful easing of pain.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have the Gaviscon tablets and they work ok. I am not too crazy about the flavor. I wanted to buy the liquid, but it is more expensive thanMaylox or Mylanta!!!







Does anybody know why???? Also I have been staring at my daughter's halloween bucket with all the chocolet and it is driving me bonkers! Maybe 1 little piece...







Cindybell


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

cindybell, did you eat that piece of chocolate in the Halloween bucket? I just finished making some brownies for company we're having tonight, and so far I haven't eaten even a crumb. Hope my will power holds out, since I'm new to the acid reflux thing and don't know what would happen. I don't want to feel bad when we have company. I made a low-fat, apple-walnut cake to serve too, and will have a little of that with a small amount of vanilla low-fat frozen yogurt tonight (instead of a brownie). Sometimes I get so hungry for chocolate, especially the rich, dark kind! And one of my friends makes chocolates (manages a candy shop), and she'll bring chocolate truffles for everyone tonight. Sigh... Not sure I can take this.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

madge, Yes I did have a small bag of M&M's.I did not seem to bother me. I am on week 4 of Prilosec. I don't want to push it though.I miss dark chocolet too. I use to eat dark chocolet covered raisons! The dark stuff is supposed to be good for you too. Maybe in a few more weeks.Cindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

cindybell, I'm glad you could eat the M & M's. I don't get the chest aching anymore, but I do get a full feeling in my throat, like lots of phlegm (sometimes acidy, sometimes not), and a little belching when I eat something that doesn't agree. Do you still get that?


----------

